# Number of scans for type 1's ?



## Cleo (Oct 18, 2013)

Just wondering whether anyone remembers how many scans they had when they were pregnant ? I was told that women  get three standard ones (at 12 weeks, 20 weeks and 34 weeks) but just wondered if type 1s were offered additional ones ?? 
Thanks


----------



## StephM31 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi
I'm Type 1 and 33 wks today. I had an early viability scan, 12wk, 20wk, fetal heart scan at 21wks and growth scans at 28, 32 and next one at 36wks.
I'm not sure if this is standard for Type 1s or just depends on local NHS trust. Feel very privileged to have had so many!
Hope all is going well


----------



## AlisonF (Oct 18, 2013)

I had the same as Steph


----------



## Cleo (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Steph and Alison,
Steph - congratulations with the 33 weeks - hope you're feeling ok.  I'm 15 weeks today.
Alison- hope motherhood is treating you well.

I'm being followed at a large teaching hospital in London and I've been very happy with the level of care I've received so far.  OK, I dont have any reference as its my first pregnancy but I'm going in every 2 weeks and seeing the DSN, dietician, endo and obs.  I also had a few issues with early preg. bleeding so got an internal scan at 7 and 9 weeks.  Last scan was the 12 week one, and the next one is at 20 weeks  (anomaly and fetal echo).  I am sure I'll get what ever scans I need, I guess I was just hoping that there was *some sort* of silver lining to being a pregnant Type 1 !!! would be nice to see the bub a little more given all the bloody hard work we put into it ! lol
x


----------



## Katya (Oct 18, 2013)

I had 9 weeks, 20 weeks, 28,32 and 36 weeks with my first pregnancy and this time round 10weeks and 12 weeks so far, but it appears that my diabetic pregnancy notes have changed and it just reads at every appt from 28 weeks your midwife/doc will offer tests to check your baby's well being which may include an ultrasound scan so I suppose it's a case of wait and see 

Katy


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 20, 2013)

I had one at my first hospital appointment to date us. I knew we where about 6 weeks as I knew when it happened but they said 8 weeks. I was right it was 6 weeks. Then 12, then 20, then 26 and every 2 weeks after that, 28, 30, 32 and 34. We had her at 33 but they said before we knew that she would be born that it would be them every week. So we could have had lots.

I was also in hospital at about 30ish weeks and for a week and they did 2 scans  I was very lucky with scans.

It's amazing seeing them grow.

I know of your non d that some places let you pay for extra ones. My friend had two extra she was so worried cause their first pregnancy they lost the baby. 

X


----------



## Cleo (Oct 21, 2013)

thanks for your response phoebe -  v. helpful !
x


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 3, 2013)

It's okay. 

And they said before they found the urine they would give me weekly appointments and scans from 34, but then things changed. And that might have been because I was having a hard time. Xx


----------

